# Considering To Get A Barrel For Keeping Port In



## peas_and_corn (12/1/09)

OK, I am considering getting a barrel for keeping and aging port in. So I have two questions:

1- What types of wood are available for barrels, and what should I go for?
2- What type of port is best for storing in barrles? (I'm guessing the two are linked...)

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Screwtop (12/1/09)

peas_and_corn said:


> OK, I am considering getting a barrel for keeping and aging port in. So I have two questions:
> 
> 1- What types of wood are available for barrels, and what should I go for?
> 2- What type of port is best for storing in barrles? (I'm guessing the two are linked...)
> ...



Try PM'ing Back Yard Brewer Dave.

Cheers,

Screwy


----------



## peas_and_corn (12/1/09)

Ahh yes, I remember he had a nice setup going, cheers


----------



## jonocarroll (12/1/09)

peas_and_corn said:


> OK, I am considering getting a barrel for keeping and aging port in. So I have two questions:
> 
> 1- What types of wood are available for barrels, and what should I go for?
> 2- What type of port is best for storing in barrles? (I'm guessing the two are linked...)
> ...


I know someone from the Wine Guild that at one stage had over 500 ports in his collection. The tips I got from him are (subject to accuracy of course);

* French oak is far superior to American oak for storing port
* Don't get a barrel that's wax lined - it defeats the purpose
* You lose about 5% per annum to 'angels share' but you can top it up with cheap stuff and the better port will age the cheap port

I can give him your details if you want to get in touch with him - I guess he's some sort of an expert by experience.


----------



## drsmurto (12/1/09)

Any of the barossa brewers could help you out with this. 

I recently got some prices from GMK on 20L barrels, not the 200+ L monster BYB has.....

I have a 5L barrel i scored off ebay. Got some bulk tawny port (4yo) from the barossa (a fortified wine store) and then added some extras (sable, whiskey etc).


----------



## SteveSA (12/1/09)

Try here Dave
http://www.thekegfactory.com.au/ 

Very good quality work and always willing to answer questions.

Cheers,
Steve


----------



## robbo5253 (12/1/09)

DrSmurto said:


> Any of the barossa brewers could help you out with this.
> 
> I recently got some prices from GMK on 20L barrels, not the 200+ L monster BYB has.....
> 
> I have a 5L barrel i scored off ebay. Got some bulk tawny port (4yo) from the barossa (a fortified wine store) and then added some extras (sable, whiskey etc).




I have heard once you add the spirits, this stops or slows down the aging of the port.
Not 100% sure if this is right, just what I have been told

Cheers

Robbo


----------



## jonocarroll (12/1/09)

SteveSA said:


> Try here Dave
> http://www.thekegfactory.com.au/


OT I know, but I have a tiny little keg on my keys from there. Kinda cute.

Another option: linky


----------



## Frank (12/1/09)

robbo5253 said:


> I have heard once you add the spirits, this stops or slows down the aging of the port.
> Not 100% sure if this is right, just what I have been told
> Cheers
> Robbo



Adding spirits to port is fine with the aging process, fortification is the process of adding white spirit to wine to stop the fermentation and leave residual sugar. If you have the cash buy a bottle of Drambuie and tip into your keg, then roll it around in your barrel for a couple of weeks before adding port. If you are patient you can nearly get a whole bottle soak into the wood, adds great flavour to your port over time.
I have a 20L at home that has been nick named the 'barrel of death', tastes great, but it always the last thing you remember (or not) in a big session, so it gets blamed for all hangovers. J&B also goes well blended with port.


----------



## Fents (12/1/09)

me and a mate got given a 100L barell from his dad who ages his own port. gonna get it filled this year i think. mmmmm tokay.


----------



## barls (12/1/09)

i got mine from sepelt before they were bought by fosters. unfortunately they dont do them anymore. i think it was like 150 for a 2L delivered to sydney.
im getting one from gmk at the moment and its a 10L.

on port i also get my port from down there. i get it from illparra(sp) which is grant burge's bulk out let in tundra(sp)


----------

